# Espresso machine for family of 5 drinkers.



## PickledOnion (Nov 20, 2015)

Good day to you.

I am a novice and would like to start making decent coffee for the family. There is 5 adults in the house and we all drink coffee, probably 3/4 cups a day each.

My budget is not huge, I would say £600 for machine and grinder. I have narrowed the machine down to the rancilios silvia, which I heard is a good beginners machine with decent reliability as long as you keep refilling the boiler properly (new ones having the SS elements which are less prone to damage).

I haven't researched any grinders yet.

I am just worried that it will take too long on the Silvia to make 5 cups of Americana's or lattes for everybody at once. I saw a video online of someone testing the speed of each machine and it took this particular person 17 mins to make 4 lattes on a silvia which to me is a long time.

I presume if I make Americana's it will be faster right?

Anyway I just need pushing in the right direction. any advice is much appreciated thank you.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

You have to wait for the Silvia to heat up to milk steaming temp after pulling a shot. So, if you want to make several lattes/caps back to back, it can take time. Heating element on new Silvia is just as susceptible to damage from misuse as older variants. On latest variant it's not integral to the boiler and, as a consequence, can be replaced separately should it fail.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

You might want to research HX boiler machines - you can steam milk without waiting for the machine to heat up after pulling a shot.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah! Second that. Save yourself from much frustration and look at HX machines. A used Fracino and decent grinder are doable at 600 - maybe a Mazzer SJ and a Fracino Heavenly/Cherub...


----------



## PickledOnion (Nov 20, 2015)

Ok thank you guys for the help. How are the fracino's for reliability?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I've had a few and never had any issues. What's more they're based in Birmingham so parts are easy to get...


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

The build can be a bit rustic especially when compared to the very solid-feeling Silvia though.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I think you answered your own question Ref Silvia when you mentioned the video you watched with regard to brewing coffee for five at once. I agree with previous post's, go for something larger / HX more capable for what you want it for. Typically forum members use 18 / 20 gm baskets in the portafilter, this can be used as one coffee or it can be split as it pours into two cups /drinks. How much coffee do you have in your drinks ? single / double ? Typically from the 18 / 20 gm basket you would obtain 28 - 40 gms liquid coffee.

If you all require doubles you would have to grind / tamp/pour /clean and repeat five times !!! this in addition to steaming milk, if you require cappas /flat whites.

If you try to lengthen the pours to obtain more coffee it will become thin/ watery /sharp / acidic and generally unpleasant.

Just a few thoughts to ponder.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

If you value function over form I can offer you This one


----------



## PickledOnion (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi it says i need 5 posts to view, so here is another one


----------



## PickledOnion (Nov 20, 2015)

El carajillo said:


> I think you answered your own question Ref Silvia when you mentioned the video you watched with regard to brewing coffee for five at once. I agree with previous post's, go for something larger / HX more capable for what you want it for. Typically forum members use 18 / 20 gm baskets in the portafilter, this can be used as one coffee or it can be split as it pours into two cups /drinks. How much coffee do you have in your drinks ? single / double ? Typically from the 18 / 20 gm basket you would obtain 28 - 40 gms liquid coffee.
> 
> If you all require doubles you would have to grind / tamp/pour /clean and repeat five times !!! this in addition to steaming milk, if you require cappas /flat whites.
> 
> ...


Yes Thanks for the advice, I would think a single shot, I don't like drinking large coffees, I am now looking at something HX as suggested.


----------



## PickledOnion (Nov 20, 2015)

jonc said:


> I've had a few and never had any issues. What's more they're based in Birmingham so parts are easy to get...


Yes that's great thanks for the reply.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Would have to agree with the above, will take you a bit of time to produce milky drinks for 5 and not much less for americano's.

Takes me about 15 to 20 minutes to produce 4 milky drinks in the morning, each drink being 1x18g worth at a time for two then heat for steam, froth milk, cooling flush, then 2 more, then heat for steam, froth and cooling flush. Thats for two of us! I do seem to have spent a lot of time in the kithen when we have guests. I like mt Silvia don't get me wrong but multiple drinks are not what is built for.

Hx machine and grinder will serve you better, may need to increase your budget a bit although there have been some solid 1 group Fraciono HX's requiring plumbing in ( or an external big bottle) in the for sale threads, @grumpydaddy had one on there for a while which would leave some money for a decent 2nd hand grinder, super jolly etc also in the for sale thread (you need to hit a minimum no of posts to see the thread)

hope of help

john


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

freaky, whilst typing the above, post counts met and Grumpydaddy posted as well!

John


----------



## CFo (Aug 25, 2013)

PickledOnion said:


> Hi it says i need 5 posts to view, so here is another one


OK so here's another one to reply to! I definitely agree you should look at HX for your needs. I just bought a Fracino Heavenly off here for £300 so if you are patient you would have plenty left for good 2nd hand grinder. May even be worth considering a grinder with doser (like in cafes), which are a bit less popular with those of us only making a couple of shots a day.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

CFo said:


> OK so here's another one to reply to! I definitely agree you should look at HX for your needs. I just bought a Fracino Heavenly off here for £300 so if you are patient you would have plenty left for good 2nd hand grinder. May even be worth considering a grinder with doser (like in cafes), which are a bit less popular with those of us only making a couple of shots a day.


He's already bought a machine and grinder on the forum!


----------

